# Extra Claw on leg



## angbobian (Sep 18, 2014)

I have just noticed an extra claw on my Budgies Leg just below feather line is this normal does not seem to cause her any problem or pain when i touch it I have tried to take a picture but its no easy so i have added the claw on a picture i found online any advice on this please


Update to this managed to get a better look to get picture i need another person as i need all hands to hold her but anyway i found out this morning it one of her back toes that has some how bent up and the skin has fused with her leg so 1 leg has 4 toes the other has 3 with one bent up and is fused to leg making it look like its just the claw sticking out of leg 
She is over 2 years old very happy no real change in her just got over a molting and starting to fly fully again apart from that she seems fine Any advice


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I have never heard of this, nor could I find any mention of it online from a quick google search. It would be interesting and helpful to see a picture. How long have you had your bird? It is always a good idea to get birds checked out by an avian vet after you bring them home. If you have had this bird for awhile, it is also a good idea to get this checked out, as your bird should not be randomly growing another toe or toenail. It is possible that this is some other growth that looks like a toenail. Of course, I am just speculating without having seen it. Good luck in finding an answer. Let us know what you discover!

Goldenwing


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If this is definitely a claw and not a tumor, it shouldn't be problem, but when it grows as typical claws do, there may be issues as it gets longer, and may irritate the area below. Many animals/birds may show mutations with extra toes. If it does cause a problem, it could be amputated by an avian vet. I've had chickens with extra toes although not positioned in the area that this one shows up.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe your best option is to consult an Avian Vet to determine whether or not the claw be removed. 
Sometimes its best to do these procedures when an animal is younger and sometimes best to wait until they are older.
Only a professional can advise you on this individual case.*


----------



## angbobian (Sep 18, 2014)

Update to this managed to get a better look to get picture i need another person as i need all hands to hold her but anyway i found out this morning it one of her back toes that has some how bent up and the skin has fused with her leg so 1 leg has 4 toes the other has 3 with one bent up and is fused to leg making it look like its just the claw sticking out of leg
She is over 2 years old very happy no real change in her just got over a molting and starting to fly fully again apart from that she seems fine Any advice


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

I would say definitely still take her to the avian vet or email the picture you took to one to see if anything can be done. She may be acting fine, but budgies are very good at hiding discomfort to avoid being targeted by predators.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ian,

Have you owned this bird yourself for the 2 years or did you just recently get her?

If she is actually two years old and has been coping with this condition for that length of time, then I'd say there is certainly no immediate cause for alarm.

Please do have it checked the next time you take her into your Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up.*


----------



## angbobian (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks to everyone replies and yes had her since a baby just never noticed before i understand they can hide there feeling but this bird is so happy in fact she love me teasing her by touching her feet and keeps coming back for more


----------

